# Recycled Wood Cooler



## James (Jul 15, 2014)

Had some old pallets laying around and the wife wanted a rustic pallet cooler box made. First attempt at one but it worked out fine.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 16, 2014)

That is awesome!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 16, 2014)

Nice job! great idea for the patio

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Well done, I like it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 16, 2014)

That is a cool cooler. Good job. Great recycle work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ButchC (Jul 16, 2014)

James said:


> Had some old pallets laying around and the wife wanted a rustic pallet cooler box made. First attempt at one but it worked out fine.
> View attachment 55732
> View attachment 55733



Wow, someone JUST asked me to build him one of these and I just didn't really know what he was talkin about. Now I got it!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

